# stilts - what are the weight limits?



## wlpywd

I need to get some stilts, and looking at the surpros, i can't find any weight load limits. 

Some of my guys have shown me Marshalltown Skywalkers and cheaper brands, but they all list a weight load limit of 225-250 pounds. some of us weigh about 250, without equipment or tools or drywall! 

i can't find a load limit listed for surpros anywhere. does anyone know what the limits are? or other good stilts that can hold 300 lbs or more?

thanks


----------



## cazna

What are you scale tipping Icerock, Your prob one of the biggest here, Do you use skywalkers?


----------



## fr8train

Every one that I've looked at, the weight limit it 225


----------



## sdrdrywall

I'm right around 290 stay away from Skywalker's if your a big guy there gonna break .go with the sur stilts s2s double bar I wear them all the time no problems .Skywalker's got a garage full of parts.


----------



## wlpywd

sdrdrywall said:


> I'm right around 290 stay away from Skywalker's if your a big guy there gonna break .go with the sur stilts s2s double bar I wear them all the time no problems .Skywalker's got a garage full of parts.


is that these? 

http://www.amazon.com/SurPro-Support-Magnesium-Drywall-SUR-S2-2440MP/dp/B00CSX7GT0

those say 225


----------



## sdrdrywall

Thats them I can can say is I've owned 4 pairs of Skywalker's garbage every pair broken got a good permanent limp from a shattered knee cap .never a problem with my s2s there strong as hell


----------



## embella plaster

Hey mate i use to weigh 127kg "279" and i use to run literally on my marshalltown skywalkers they ate great and you should always use the best "not cheap and nasty" when it comes to health and safety.....besided weight limit is just so u cant sue them they keep right under breaking limit e.g my canopy of my truck says 75kg limit i put 200kg some times


----------



## embella plaster

sdrdrywall said:


> Thats them I can can say is I've owned 4 pairs of Skywalker's garbage every pair broken got a good permanent limp from a shattered knee cap .never a problem with my s2s there strong as hell


Did u hurt urself on skywalkers mate?????


----------



## nodnarb

embella plaster said:


> Hey mate i use to weigh 127kg "279" and i use to run literally on my marshalltown skywalkers they ate great and you should always use the best "not cheap and nasty" when it comes to health and safety.....besided weight limit is just so u cant sue them they keep right under breaking limit e.g my canopy of my truck says 75kg limit i put 200kg some times


Skywalkers are garbage, you'll learn soon enough.

A number of drywalltalk members have had them break out from under their feet. 

OP I suggest the Sure mag duallys.


----------



## wlpywd

ok. i'm leaning towards the surpros, the mag ones. they have stellar reviews all over the net. the only weight rating i could find anywhere was 225 for those but thats on amazon. thats my only hangup. I can't find any "official" weight limit anywhere else. but, ya'll are saying they are fine, which is what i wanted to know.


----------



## icerock drywall

I love my skywalkers


----------



## mld

icerock drywall said:


> I love my skywalkers


They haven't broken yet then.


----------



## icerock drywall

mld said:


> They haven't broken yet then.


no but with my old ones I added this because i like beer:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

someday I will do this...:blink: no


----------



## fr8train

I found out today that I can wipe tape and pick 3-ways on an 11' ceiling off of my high stilts. Bolts were in hole number 9. Took a hot minute, but got her done. I have a pair of the yellow S2 Sur-mags.


----------



## cazna

icerock drywall said:


> someday I will do this...:blink: no


 Why don't you try this :no:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m26uHzA0X7I


----------



## chris

Dont believe Ive heard that tune before


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> Why don't you try this :no:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m26uHzA0X7I


At the very least that has to put a lot of strain on the hips, back and knees. Not to mention if something went wrong.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> At the very least that has to put a lot of strain on the hips, back and knees. Not to mention if something went wrong.


 Is he a short dude? Or is it just the tall stilts making it look like that? Cool curved walls though and your right, Terrible on the body doing that, Imagine if he fell Tttttiiiimmmmmbbbbbbbeeeerrrrrrrrrrr

I was actually looking for a higher again stilt clip I seen years ago, This guys dancing around on them, It was two or three sets strapped together, Crazy stuff but he handled them well, Couldn't find it.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> At the very least that has to put a lot of strain on the hips, back and knees. Not to mention if something went wrong.


Yes Sir !! I think I'll just putt around on my baker!!:whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall

embella plaster said:


> Did u hurt urself on skywalkers mate?????


Yes I've never broke any other kind


----------



## fr8train

cazna said:


> Is he a short dude? Or is it just the tall stilts making it look like that?



I think you're right Caz. Looks like from his feet to his hips is only 2ft or so


----------



## icerock drywall

cazna said:


> Why don't you try this :no:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m26uHzA0X7I


in the 80's I ducked tape two pairs of stilts together...dont think I would do it now.


----------



## wlpywd

cazna said:


> Why don't you try this :no:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m26uHzA0X7I


this is the most insane thing i've seen. that can't possibly be the way those large rooms are commonly done!!


----------



## icerock drywall

wlpywd said:


> this is the most insane thing i've seen. that can't possibly be the way those large rooms are commonly done!!


I dont think he is more then 5 feet tall


----------



## gazman

icerock drywall said:


> I dont think he is more then 5 feet tall


 I think you are right Ice. By my reckoning that wall is 12 feet high, his feet are around the 6 foot mark so that makes him about 5 foot. Maybe he has a lower set for the bottom join.


----------



## icerock drywall

gazman said:


> I think you are right Ice. By my reckoning that wall is 12 feet high, his feet are around the 6 foot mark so that makes him about 5 foot. Maybe he has a lower set for the bottom join.


the funny thing is ....everything he is doing I do from the floor. he needs to upgrade his tools


----------



## wlpywd

so, an update. after deliberating with a few beers last night, i went ahead and ordered the surpro dual mags. should be here next week. still feel good today about the order, so, hooray. its on


----------



## thefinisher

Seen a lot of guys double up stilts. Even seen a triple before. Scary.


----------



## fr8train

Stupid. IMO


----------



## nodnarb

fr8train said:


> Stupid. IMO


Agreed. 24-40"s are tall enough. I charge more for over 10' anyways as far as framing and tbar goes anyways.

My livelyhood is worth more than saving a little time.


----------



## icerock drywall

nodnarb said:


> Agreed. 24-40"s are tall enough. I charge more for over 10' anyways as far as framing and tbar goes anyways.
> 
> My livelyhood is worth more than saving a little time.


10-4 ....I am with you


----------

